# running a business



## jaiko (Dec 6, 2009)

hi there

i am enquiring if it is possible to run a succesfull business in thailand as i have heard stories of corruption and the like,


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

No it's not possible. Thailand has no economy whatsoever.

Do you think it's possible to run a successful business if you cannot ask the right questions?


----------



## jaiko (Dec 6, 2009)

*no need to be rude*



jaiko said:


> hi there
> 
> i am enquiring if it is possible to run a succesfull business in thailand as i have heard stories of corruption and the like,


excuse me pal but whats with the sarcazam, the question i was trying to ask was would it be a real headache setting up and are there substantial amounts of cash that need to be put up first, no need to be funny, argh but i forgot you yanks know everthing dont you.


----------



## jaiko (Dec 6, 2009)

*reply*



ginocox said:


> No it's not possible. Thailand has no economy whatsoever.
> 
> Do you think it's possible to run a successful business if you cannot ask the right questions?


so what is your business out there then seems as though your so quick to fault others in your oh so clever manner.


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*Who’s the kettle here?*

Do you think it might be just the slightest bit arrogant and inconsiderate to expect others to take time to answer a vague question, knowing whatever effort they exert on your behalf might not answer the real question which you apparently can’t be bothered to phrase clearly? 

My quickness to fault you should not be assumed to indicate a quickness to fault others. As reprehensible as my reply may have seemed, it had the beneficial consequence of encouraging you to present your question more clearly.


----------



## jaiko (Dec 6, 2009)

*reply*



ginocox said:


> Do you think it might be just the slightest bit arrogant and inconsiderate to expect others to take time to answer a vague question, knowing whatever effort they exert on your behalf might not answer the real question which you apparently can’t be bothered to phrase clearly?
> 
> My quickness to fault you should not be assumed to indicate a quickness to fault others. As reprehensible as my reply may have seemed, it had the beneficial consequence of encouraging you to present your question more clearly.


so at the end of day when you take away the bull**** nothing has been gained i still do not have the answer to my question and you have just wasted your time typing. please do me a favour and do not not reply to anymore of my threads because id rather take advice preferably from a uk expat they speak my language.


----------



## jaiko (Dec 6, 2009)

*reply*



ginocox said:


> Do you think it might be just the slightest bit arrogant and inconsiderate to expect others to take time to answer a vague question, knowing whatever effort they exert on your behalf might not answer the real question which you apparently can’t be bothered to phrase clearly?
> 
> My quickness to fault you should not be assumed to indicate a quickness to fault others. As reprehensible as my reply may have seemed, it had the beneficial consequence of encouraging you to present your question more clearly.


so at the end of day when you take away the bull**** nothing has been gained i still do not have the answer to my question and you have just wasted your time typing. please do me a favour and do not not reply to anymore of my threads because id rather take advice preferably from a uk expat they speak my language.


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*What is this?*

Tag, you’re it. I quit?

Did you learn that in debate society? It sounds more like a schoolyard taunt.

The last word is something that needs to be earned, not claimed as a national right. 

Perhaps you have no answer to your question because you haven’t posed a question for which there is an answer. 

What do you have in mind when you refer to “a business”? Are you going to print T-shirts, open a restaurant or build automobiles? Is it wholesale, retail, service or manufacture? Is it capital-intensive or labor-intensive? Is it something others are doing or that nobody else has attempted? 

Is there corruption in Thailand? Yes, everybody knows it. But is it a good thing or a bad thing? Can you use it to your advantage, or will it sap away your profits? Are the bribes negotiable? Should you pay off the guy with his hand out or his boss? 

If you want meaningful answers, you need to learn to ask meaningful questions, which is what I tried to tell you in my first post. But instead of paying attention, you insult me.


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

jaiko said:


> excuse me pal but whats with the sarcazam, the question i was trying to ask was would it be a real headache setting up and are there substantial amounts of cash that need to be put up first, no need to be funny, argh but i forgot you yanks know everthing dont you.


But your original question would be like asking something like ... "would it be easy to get married in Thailand"?

I think in this case, the yank was not wrong to answer you sarcastically - after all why should sarcasm bother you anyway when I know that, in Britain, it is supposed to be the best type of humour!

****


----------



## jaiko (Dec 6, 2009)

*reply*



Rod007 said:


> But your original question would be like asking something like ... "would it be easy to get married in Thailand"?
> 
> I think in this case, the yank was not wrong to answer you sarcastically - after all why should sarcasm bother you anyway when I know that, in Britain, it is supposed to be the best type of humour!
> 
> ****


yes i know it was a pretty daft question i am now trying to remove the thread, i will be relocating to thailand to set up a business and i then shall find out for myself its no good asking any one because every business is different so therefore this question just cannot be answered, please ignore the thread.


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

jaiko said:


> yes i know it was a pretty daft question i am now trying to remove the thread, i will be relocating to thailand to set up a business and i then shall find out for myself its no good asking any one because every business is different so therefore this question just cannot be answered, please ignore the thread.


If I were you I would try to be more specific about what type of business you have in mind. Then you may receive some constructive answers which could be helpful and save you some time as well.

****


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

To give a very vague answer to the OP, yes it's possible, but very difficult for a farang for all manner of reasons, one of which - corruption - is a fair way down the list.

These obstacles include - depending on the nature of the business - the obtaining of the relevant visa, the legal requirement for there to be a majority shareholding in the hands of Thai nationals when the entrepreneur is a Brit, the obligation in certain cases to employ a minimum number of Thais per farang employee. 

People with the vague notion of setting up abroad should first spend time there asking the expats who do run a business of some kind or other how they managed it.


----------

